
The 2018 Top Programming Languages - taspeotis
https://spectrum.ieee.org/at-work/innovation/the-2018-top-programming-languages
======
gmiller123456
For an organization that's supposed to be representative of such a scientific
industry, it's amazing how bad/irresponsible the IEEE is with these
statistics. There is so much error in attempting to measure the popularity of
a language that they should know better than to declare some sort of ranking
when the numbers are so close to each other. And not only do they rank them,
but they spend several paragraphs trying to analyze why tiny percentage
changes matter.

